
A Tcl-based Kanban board  for Fossil tickets [pdf] - blacksqr
http://www.eurotcl.tcl3d.org/presentations/EuroTcl2016-Landers-KanbanTcl.pdf
======
PT_2014
If you use Fossil and use Kanban type pm tools, Steve Landers presentation is
well worth watching:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhqA98SNXGM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhqA98SNXGM)

Overall, this looks like a very promising addition to Fossil and hopefully
will get into the core release eventually.

